# tapepro compound applicated tube using



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

some one can teach me how to use the applicated compound tube for finishing internal corner?this morning i put in the angle head and the glazzer and ready to start my final coat internal corner?i just bought yesterday?no understand to use and dunno how to mix the top coat ?use alot of power but still no come out the top coat balance ?my topping final coat is usg boral?see from the video they people is using easy?someone can teach me?Plz?urgent for me?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Here you go ... 

https://youtu.be/vdD-N9yTu_U


----------

